# Hydraulische Presse - Sicherheit



## Vbxler (5 Februar 2013)

Wie kann es sein, dass eine NEUE Hydraulische Presse (gesteuert mit Fußtaster) 
und dieser Steuerung (mit vorandener CE Kennzeichnung!) betrieben werden darf?
Die Presse stammt vermutlich aus China.
Der Hauptschalter befindet sich an der Rueckseite der Presse
und kann, wenn diese verstellt wurde, nicht erreicht werden.




Wenn das zulässig ist, wozu zerbechen wir uns dann jedes mal den Kopf?


Vbxler


----------



## Safety (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
das gibt es immer wieder, Stand der Technik ist die Typ C Norm für Hydraulische Pressen, dieses Niveau muss man mindestens erreichen.
Es gibt immer wieder Maschinen die ein CE tragen aber nicht verdienen bzw. nicht erreichen.
Da man nun auch bei Anhang IV Maschinen  nicht zwingend eine Baumusterprüfung durchführen muss entstehen solche Maschinen. Die Erklärung macht der Hersteller, es gibt den Weg der Anzeige, besonders bei Pressen sind mir schon einige Stilllegungen bekannt.
Der Betreiber ist hier auch in der Haftung, Stichwort Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Auswahl von Arbeitsmitteln.

Ich habe mir das nicht im Detail angesehen!


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

was ist denn da als Schutzmaßnahme dran?
sicheres Werkzeug, Lichtgitter, Schutzhaube? 
Zweihandschalter ja wohl kaum.

Die gezeigte Schaltung kann mit sehr sehr viel
gutem Willen PLc erreichen (nur geschätzt) .

Das ist für hydraulische Pressen meines Wissens
ein Unding. Ich schaue morgen mal in die C-Norm.

Das Teil wird stillgelegt, wenn was passiert und
der Betreiber, dessen Mitarbeiter (Du ) ja auch schon
 Verdacht geschöpft hat, ist mindestens teilweise mitschuldig. 

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja Schutzmaßnahmen, die Du uns noch
nicht mitgeteilt hast.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Vbxler (5 Februar 2013)

Es gibt da sonst nichts mehr.
Presse - diese Steuerung und aus.
Kein Lichtgitter, kein Zweihand - nix.


Wenigstens haben sie eine Not Aus Taster eingebaut 

Vbxler


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2013)

...und die Presse kann die Hand abhacken...?  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (5 Februar 2013)

Wenn Du keine genauen Angaben zur den Gefahren machst ist eine Aussage nicht möglich.
Eine Presse kann auch mechanisch so aufgebaut sein, das konstruktiv alle Gefahren beseitigt werden,
dies geht nicht aus deiner Ausssage hervor.
Zum anderen kann ich fast jede einigermassen Mobile Anlage so stellen das man eventuell nicht mehr an den Hauptschalter komme, dies ist Betreiberverantwortung.
Z.B. haben aktuelle hydrauliche Holzspalter ähnliche Schaltungen und tragen auch ein CE.


----------



## Profilator (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich kann jabba nur zustimmen. Es empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf  den Risikograph in der ISO 13849-1.
Wenn  der Hersteller zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist "leichte/reversible  Verletzung" also S1, F2 wird wohl anzusetzen sein, da es sich vermutlich  (da haben wir wieder die ungenauen Angaben) um eine handbeladene
Presse handelt - ja dann kommt man auf einen PL von b oder c - so Einfach ist das. Und den könnte die Schaltung durchaus erfüllen.


MfG


----------



## M-Ott (5 Februar 2013)

Womöglich kommt noch dazu, dass die Presse nur mit sicheren Werkzeugen betriebn werden darf, dann hätten wir nicht nur ein geringes Verletzungsrisiko sondern auch noch einen seltenen Eingriff in den Gefarhenbereich, in diesem Fall landet man natürlich bei einem entsprechend niedrigen PL.

Einfach pauschal zu sagen: Diese Schaltung ist ok oder nicht ist aus der Ferne auf keinen Fall möglich. Diese Schaltung KANN unter Umständen völlig ausreichend sein.


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2013)

Vbxler schrieb:


> Die Presse stammt vermutlich aus China.
> Vbxler



Dann aber vermutlich auch nicht zuviel Vertrauen und Schönreden...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2013)

Betrieb mit Fußschalter setzt ja zwangsläufig sichere Werkzeuge voraus.
Dafür wäre die Schaltung wahrscheinlich ok 
Bleiben halt noch die Dinge wie Werkzeugwechsel, Instandhaltung zu betrachten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kpf (6 Februar 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr wollt - steht doch ausdrücklich drauf: CE - China Export!


----------



## Vbxler (6 Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade von meinem Kunden die Info bekommen, es ist eine China Maschine.
Was mich vor allem erstaunt, ist die Ausführung der 'Sicherheitssteuerung'.

* Es gibt faktisch keine Stop-Kategorie 0 oder 1.
* Not Aus Taster in der Selbsthaltung eines Relais.

Wie können die sowas auf den Markt bringen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2013)

Vbxler schrieb:


> Wie können die sowas auf den Markt bringen!



Das könnte wahrscheinlich nur ein Europäischer Händler sein, den Chinesen juckt das dann ganz wenig,
die Haften dann nicht. Kannst du den rausbekommen wer der Inverkehrbringer ist?
Oder hat dein Kunde diese selber bei Ebay direkt gekauft?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2013)

> CE - China Export!



falsch, CE steht für contains errors

Interessante Schaltung, beim Wechselstromschütz wird mit dem Motorschutzschalter das untere Potential (möchte jetzt nicht Com sagen) weggeschaltet, nach dem Gleichrichter wird das Potential dann auf PE gelegt. Ob das ohne Isolationsüberwachung vor dem Gleichrichter durchgeht? Billig muss es sein, sonst hätte man den Gleichrichter eine Nummer größer genommen und den Schütz in der DC-Variante. Die extrra Wicklung für die Lampe scheint in China nicht viel Aufpreis zu kosten.


----------



## Hitschkock (11 Februar 2013)

Darfst du mal ein Bild von dem Gerät hier einstellen, du kannst ja den Hersteller unkentlich machen!
ich möchte gerne mal so etwas gefähliches sehen


----------



## ramirez19 (27 Oktober 2015)

was wird denn bei hydraulischen Pressen gesteuert? Welche Sensortypen werden eingesetzt? welche physikalische Größen werden geregelt bzw. von der SPS programmiert?


----------

